# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  The Frankenstein Chronicles

## tammyy2j

ITV has commissed The Frankenstein Chronicles, a âthrilling and terrifying re-imaginingâ of the Frankenstein myth for ITV Encore.

The six-part period crime drama will star Sean Bean (Game of Thrones, The Lord of the Rings) as Inspector John Marlott and will incorporate âelements from the investigative and horror genresâ.

Set in Regency London in 1827, The Frankenstein Chronicles is created by Benjamin Ross (The Young Poisonerâs Handbook) and Barry Langford (Torte Bluma).

Writer Benjamin Ross commented: âMarlottâs investigation takes him into the dark corners of Regency London. He discovers an underworld of prostitution, drug smuggling, bodysnatching, and murder for profit.  The rational evidence points first one-way and then another as he contemplates a frightening alternate scenario.â

ITVâs Director of Drama, Steve November added: âThe Frankenstein Chronicles is an epic re-working of one of literature and cinemaâs most iconic stories. Weâre delighted to be working with Benjamin Ross, Barry Langford and the team at Rainmark Films with the vision to bring Mary Shelleyâs Frankenstein back to life.â

The official synopsis reads: âIn the dramaâs opening sequences, the Home Secretary Sir Robert Peel, following a successful operation by Thames River Police to apprehend a gang of opium smugglers, recruits Marlott.

âAs he stands on the waterâs edge contemplating the arrest of the smugglers, Marlott makes a shocking discovery.  The body of a dead child is washed up on the shore and on further examination of the corpse he is horrified to discover itâs not actually a child but rather a crude assembly of body parts arranged in a grotesque parody of a human form.  The mutilated child-like body leaves an indelible impression on Marlott and he finds himself unable to shake off the memory of what has happened that fateful night.

âWith a formidable reputation as an investigator, he is known as a man who âdoesnât know the meaning of fear,â so it comes as no surprise when coldly efficient Peel, summons him insisting the âdetails of your investigation must remain confidential.â And after what heâs witnessed Marlott accepts the challenge to track the perpetrator of this heinous crime.

âWe follow him as he pursues the crazed killer behind the mutilated body.  As he investigates, Marlott discovers that what heâs dealing with is more horrific than he could possibly have imagined.

The Frankenstein Chronicles will begin filming in Northern Ireland in January.

----------


## tammyy2j

The cast of ITV's The Frankenstein Chronicles has been announced.

Sean Bean will star as Inspector John Marlott, who will pursue a terrifying foe through 1827 London, in what is described as a mix of the investigative and horror genres.

Joining Bean is Game of Thrones star Kate Dickie, who played Lysa Arryn on the HBO show.

The six-part period drama sees Marlott recruited by Home Secretary Robert Peel after an assembly of body parts is discovered, arranged in a bizarre attempt at a human form.

He soon finds himself tracking down a dangerous and unhinged killer. 

Also appearing in the series will be Snatch star Robbie Gee, Cilla's Ed Stoppard, Anna Maxwell Martin, Charlie Creed-Miles, Elliot Cowan, Hugh O'Conor, Joe Tucker, Lalor Roddy, Patrick Fitzsymons, Richie Campbell, Ryan Sampson, Samuel West, Shaun Mason, Steve Wilson, Steven Berkoff, Stuart Graham, Tom Ward and Vanessa Kirby.

ITV director of drama Steve November said about the show: "The Frankenstein Chronicles is an epic reworking of one of literature and cinema's most iconic stories.

"We're delighted to be working with Benjamin Ross, Barry Langford and the team at Rainmark Films with the vision to bring Mary Shelley's Frankenstein back to life."

Emmy-nominated director and writer Ross, who created the series along with writer Langford, said: "Marlott's investigation takes him into the dark corners of Regency London.

"He discovers an underworld of prostitution, drug smuggling, bodysnatching, and murder for profit. The rational evidence points first one way and then another as he contemplates a frightening alternate scenario."

Filming on the series is to begin in Northern Ireland in January 2015, with further casting information due to be announced soon.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015)

----------

